

Android NDK v7 is out - rdtsc
http://developer.android.com/sdk/ndk/index.html
Some new feature highlights:<p>* OpenMAX AL support
   Multimedia output directly from native code by using a new Android-specific buffer queue interface. Wonder if there are any audio latency improvements ? http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=3434<p>* OpenSL ES 1.0.1 now can now decode compressed audio to PCM<p>* CCache support.
======
rdtsc
Some new feature highlights:

* OpenMAX AL support Multimedia output directly from native code by using a new Android-specific buffer queue interface. Wonder if there are any audio latency improvements ? <http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=3434>

* OpenSL ES 1.0.1 now can now decode compressed audio to PCM

* CCache support.

